

Tony Bates interview: Geek cred, Cisco lessons, and Skype's core values - evanwolf
http://skypejournal.com/blog/2011/02/02/tony-bates-interview-geek-cred-cisco-lessons-and-skypes-core-values/
An exclusive interview with Skype's goal oriented CEO, Tony Bates. He talks about how he came by his tech cred, why he chose to work at Skype, the challenges Skype faces, and the company values and themes he hopes will guide Skype to serve a billion users.
======
evanwolf
An exclusive interview with Skype's goal oriented CEO, Tony Bates. He talks
about how he came by his tech credibility, why he chose to work at Skype, the
challenges Skype faces, and the company values and themes he hopes will guide
Skype to serve a billion users.

